# The toughest countries to find a job in Europe



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry to be the bearer of more bad tidings, but saw this article today:

The toughest countries to find a job in Europe
The toughest countries to find a job in Europe | Yahoo! Finance

It seems that the only worse country than Spain to find a job is Latvia! And its a close call, Latvia has 19.7% unemployment and Spain 19.3%!

Something to think about if you are considering moving over here at the moment and need a job to survive here.

Caz.I


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of more bad tidings, but saw this article today:
> 
> The toughest countries to find a job in Europe
> The toughest countries to find a job in Europe | Yahoo! Finance
> ...


Scary stuff dont you think!!? 

Jo xx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Scary stuff dont you think!!?
> 
> Jo xx


Not if your retired it aint....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There seems to be fewer people asking about moving to and getting jobs in Spain lately.
I wonder why....Maybe it's because people in the UK are getting acclimatised to the colder winter weather? Maybe the post-holiday-in -Spain-I'd like tto live there high has worn off?
Or maybe -at last -people are realising that the economic downturn isn't confined to the UK and if you're finding it tough at home you'll find it tough abroad?
I've not been here a full year yet - just under two weeks to go to the anniversary -but does this surge in posts about moving occur every year around the autumn?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Its down to the split again. Anyone who has to work may struggle, whereas although it is tighter for pensioners because of the rate of exchange, its still better here overall.

Around us most people of pensionable age are still happy here ...... one is thinking of going back and are desperately trying to sell their house. That is because they miss their family.

If I'd had to find work then I would never have made the decision to come here!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> If I'd had to find work then I would never have made the decision to come here!


Same here. I worked on for a while, flying to the UK etc from here but I've had enough and this is a wonderful place to be idle in
Although no sun today


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Scary stuff dont you think!!?
> 
> Jo xx


Certainly is!! Just this data in itself should be enough to make young people from the UK think long and hard about their prospects in Spain.



> The picture is even more grim for young workers. The jobless rate for those under 25 is 41.7% in Spain and 33.6% in Latvia.


Interesting info about Germany, how their situation is different to here in Spain and how they seem to have found a good solution to the problem. It's come up on the news recently in Spain, but I never heard the full story and the reasons behind why some people said that the German method of reducing hours of work wouldn't necessarily work in Spain.

In one of the links *headquartered* industries or companies are mentioned for each country. What's that??

Thanks for posting Caz. I - lots of info for me, lots of stuff i can use in class, and one of the links (top 10 jobs) is even interesting for me to look at with my daughter!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Interesting info about Germany, how their situation is different to here in Spain and how they seem to have found a good solution to the problem. It's come up on the news recently in Spain, but I never heard the full story and the reasons behind why some people said that the German method of reducing hours of work wouldn't necessarily work in Spain.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Not if your retired it aint....


And you are not treat like a geriatric idiot who needs his hand holding 24/7 by some well meaning, left wing pain in the arse. When you retired to Spain you must have like you had finally discarded your shackles.

I feel just like a bloody commodity, Gordon the moron has been rambling on this week, relative to how easy it will be for me to be helped. Well Gordon, you have helped yourself to a large slice of my pension fund, made me feel unsafe in built up areas, taxed me into oblivion and wrecked my banking shares, no thanks Gordon, you have done more than enough for me.

Mrs crookesey and I feel far happier when we are in Spain, we actually live the life that we ought to be able to live in the UK. It shouldn't be too long now, I've got to get out before they start tagging us.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> And you are not treat like a geriatric idiot who needs his hand holding 24/7 by some well meaning, left wing pain in the arse. When you retired to Spain you must have like you had finally discarded your shackles.
> 
> I feel just like a bloody commodity, Gordon the moron has been rambling on this week, relative to how easy it will be for me to be helped. Well Gordon, you have helped yourself to a large slice of my pension fund, made me feel unsafe in built up areas, taxed me into oblivion and wrecked my banking shares, no thanks Gordon, you have done more than enough for me.
> 
> Mrs crookesey and I feel far happier when we are in Spain, we actually live the life that we ought to be able to live in the UK. It shouldn't be too long now, I've got to get out before they start tagging us.


Well, hurry up Crookesey, you've been talking about it eversince I've "known" you lol

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

crookesey said:


> And you are not treat like a geriatric idiot who needs his hand holding 24/7 by some well meaning, left wing pain in the arse. When you retired to Spain you must have like you had finally discarded your shackles.
> 
> I feel just like a bloody commodity, Gordon the moron has been rambling on this week, relative to how easy it will be for me to be helped. Well Gordon, you have helped yourself to a large slice of my pension fund, made me feel unsafe in built up areas, taxed me into oblivion and wrecked my banking shares, no thanks Gordon, you have done more than enough for me.
> 
> Mrs crookesey and I feel far happier when we are in Spain, we actually live the life that we ought to be able to live in the UK. It shouldn't be too long now, I've got to get out before they start tagging us.



No, I didn't feel as if I had finally discarded my shackles. I was glad we had disposed of our business and other assets, though, although I didn't see them as shackles when we were making a living from them. I liked the better weather too.
But Spain has a much more left-wing Government than the UK so what differences do you actually think you will find in the way you are treated here? I must say that I have never in my life in the UK been, as you put it, 'treated like a geriatric idiot who needs hand-holding 24/7.' Maybe because I'm not.....yet. 
The current UK Government is appallingly incompetent, I grant you that, but your litany of some real and some exaggerated woes could easily be dwarfed by the history of the Tory Governments of the 80s and 90s.
As for the 'large slice of your pension fund ' you say you have lost: it's actually an infinitesmal percentage which the dividend tax relief abolition represents. You may have lost more because of the failure of your fund managers to keep it adequately 'topped up' during the boom years of the early part of this century. 
As for rising crime: you will always experience a rise in crime during periods of economic depression. Check out the figures for the recessions of the Thatcher and Major Governments.
What is more worrying to me is the general dumbing down of life in general and the dreadful bad manners and general lack of civility now prevalent amongst all classes in the UK.
This cannot be ascribed to any one politician or party. The blame lies in the desire in a large section of the 'entertainment' industry to make money by pandering to the lowest common denominator. I cannot believe the amount of vulgar, idiotic drivel served up nightly on our tv screens or the violence of the playstation 'games' that are sold by the ton to young people. And as for the denigration of men and women served up in the 'lads' magazines....
Low interest rates and the commensurate drop in the value of the £ are surely the main factors causing problems for some retired people. This is the case in all countries affected by the financial crisis which in turn was caused by lack of adequate regulation and supervision and allowed greed and stupidity to cause economic meltdown. Here blame is due to Brown who encouraged this greed and failed to take steps to regulate an out-of-control financial sector.
So...when you finally get your act together, welcome to Socialist Spain.
But beware,you are coming to a country where you will find support for many more far-reaching 'socialist' measures than in the UK.
The sun shines a lot more here, though.


----------



## malaga (Jul 14, 2010)

crookesey said:


> And you are not treat like a geriatric idiot who needs his hand holding 24/7 by some well meaning, left wing pain in the arse. When you retired to Spain you must have like you had finally discarded your shackles.
> 
> I feel just like a bloody commodity, Gordon the moron has been rambling on this week, relative to how easy it will be for me to be helped. Well Gordon, you have helped yourself to a large slice of my pension fund, made me feel unsafe in built up areas, taxed me into oblivion and wrecked my banking shares, no thanks Gordon, you have done more than enough for me.
> 
> Mrs crookesey and I feel far happier when we are in Spain, we actually live the life that we ought to be able to live in the UK. It shouldn't be too long now, I've got to get out before they start tagging us.


You seem to think you are not going to have any of the problems life in the Uk throws up.
Are you sure your right for a move to Spain or are you one of the thousands who talks a good dream and never makes a move??...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

malaga said:


> You seem to think you are not going to have any of the problems life in the Uk throws up.
> Are you sure your right for a move to Spain or are you one of the thousands who talks a good dream and never makes a move??...


He's obviously a frustrated hard-left Socialist!!!
Now there's a soft left Tory/LibDem Government in the UK he may be compeklled to move to Socialist Spain


----------



## malaga (Jul 14, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> He's obviously a frustrated hard-left Socialist!!!
> Now there's a soft left Tory/LibDem Government in the UK he may be compeklled to move to Socialist Spain


He clearly isn't as clued up and prepared as he thinks.
Maybe he should think again before getting on this,lane:.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

malaga said:


> He clearly isn't as clued up and prepared as he thinks.
> Maybe he should think again before getting on this,lane:.


Anyone who thinks they were 'shackled' in the UK under any Government displays a grave lack of understanding of the meaning of 'shackled'.
A study tour to Iran or Zimbabwe might be more educational though less pleasant then a move to Socialist Spain!


----------



## malaga (Jul 14, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Anyone who thinks they were 'shackled' in the UK under any Government displays a grave lack of understanding of the meaning of 'shackled'.
> A study tour to Iran or Zimbabwe might be more educational though less pleasant then a move to Socialist Spain!


This crookesy fella seems to have quite a few strange ideas reading through his posts.:confused2:.

Hes better off staying with his new government in England,:clap2:.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

malaga said:


> This crookesy fella seems to have quite a few strange ideas reading through his posts.:confused2:.
> 
> Hes better off staying with his new government in England,:clap2:.


Chill, this post is 8 months old and I think we've all moved on since it was written!

Jo xxx


----------

